# Buying Chicken Smoothie Pets



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

Only buying store, list, and rare pets only please! 
I have my collectibles under my avatar that I could trade for them, and a good amount of BTB. (pls dont touch my cake tho)


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

If you're interested, I have a 2014 Store Pet Green Dragon c:


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> If you're interested, I have a 2014 Store Pet Green Dragon c:



Yeah I'm pretty interested.


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Yeah I'm pretty interested.



Ok xD I'm honestly not sure how much that translates to in TBT, so what's the most you'd be willing to offer?


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> Ok xD I'm honestly not sure how much that translates to in TBT, so what's the most you'd be willing to offer?




Me neither XD I think I would be in the 200-300ish range. Willing to go higher though cx


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Me neither XD I think I would be in the 200-300ish range. Willing to go higher though cx



Is 300-400 okay? Again I'm terrible at pricing so >.<


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> Is 300-400 okay? Again I'm terrible at pricing so >.<



Yeah that's okay. 325 good?


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Yeah that's okay. 325 good?



Sure! My username is ChloeCake, I have a trade ready so once I get the TBT I'll send him over c:


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 17, 2015)

Selling any and all pets from _these_ groups for TBT: 
Event Pets, Canines, Horses, Small Animals/Misc.

Feel free to ask for one of these guys, too. Valuables

My rates:

2008 uncommon: 80 TBT
2009 uncommon: 75 TBT
2010 uncommon: 65 TBT
2011 uncommon: 55 TBT
2012 uncommon: 45 TBT
2013 uncommon: 35 TBT
2014 uncommon: 25 TBT
2015 uncommon: 20 TBT

2008 rare: 145 TBT
2009 rare: 125 TBT
2010 rare: 115 TBT
2011 rare: 105 TBT
2012 rare: 95 TBT
2013 rare: 90 TBT
2014 rare: 85 TBT
2015 rare: 80 TBT

2008 very rare: 225 TBT
2009 very rare: 215 TBT
2010 very rare: 200 TBT
2011 very rare: 190 TBT
2012 very rare: 180 TBT
2013 very rare: 170 TBT
2014 very rare: 160 TBT
2015 very rare: 150 TBT

2008 OMG so rare: 600 TBT
2009 OMG so rare: 575 TBT
2010 OMG so rare: 560 TBT
2011 OMG so rare: 550 TBT
2012 OMG so rare: 545 TBT
2013 OMG so rare: 535 TBT
2014 OMG so rare: 525 TBT
2015 OMG so rare: 515 TBT


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

Orca said:


> Selling any and all pets from _these_ groups for TBT:
> Event Pets, Canines, Horses, Small Animals/Misc.
> 
> Feel free to ask for one of these guys, too. Valuables
> ...


I'm interested in both of the valuable trades pets. I know the dog costs 225, but how much would the bat cost?


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 17, 2015)

85 TBT would be good c:


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

Orca said:


> 85 TBT would be good c:



Ok awesome! So the total would be 310 correct?


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep! Who should go first? nwn


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

Orca said:


> Yep! Who should go first? nwn



I'll request a trade for both of em, you can accept once you get the TBT. c:


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

I also have anything from these groups:

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997289&userid=672133
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997286&userid=672133
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997288&userid=672133
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997295&userid=672133
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997287&userid=672133


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> I also have anything from these groups:
> 
> http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997289&userid=672133
> http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3997286&userid=672133
> ...



Really interested in the Skeleton PPS in your Very Rare group, but I ran out of TBT. Maybe when I get some more I'll contact you XD


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Really interested in the Skeleton PPS in your Very Rare group, but I ran out of TBT. Maybe when I get some more I'll contact you XD



Hey, no problem c:


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> Hey, no problem c:



Around how much will you be looking for?


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Around how much will you be looking for?



Well, he's a Very Rare from 2008. Going by Orca's prices on the previous page, I'd like around 225, but I can do 200.


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> Well, he's a Very Rare from 2008. Going by Orca's prices on the previous page, I'd like around 225, but I can do 200.



I can give you my Popsicle which is worth around 200 TBT according to Lassy's median prices and 50 TBT right now if you want. Or you could wait for me to get 250 TBT. Either one works XD


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> I can give you my Popsicle which is worth around 200 TBT according to Lassy's median prices and 50 TBT right now if you want. Or you could wait for me to get 250 TBT. Either one works XD



I can just take the Popsicle and 50 TBT now if that's okay!


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 17, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> I can just take the Popsicle and 50 TBT now if that's okay!



Sending it over now!


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 17, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Sending it over now!



And sending the trade c:


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## MadokaPie (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=660697

Let me know if your interested in any. don't have much but i don't really play xD


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 19, 2015)

Anything that I have that your interested in?
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=382952


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't go on chicken smoothie any more. I know I have a lot of pets.

Here it is


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 19, 2015)

Bump Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## sailormoons (Feb 20, 2015)

i have over a 1000 pets from 2009 and 2010, all of which are uncommon and up. please have a look and see if i have any you're after c:

edit: forgot the link! it's > here <


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## AperahamLincoln (Feb 20, 2015)

Here are my pets


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 20, 2015)

bloop


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Feb 21, 2015)

I have this rare from 2014:

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/viewpet.php?id=135758098

85 TBT?


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## toenuki (Feb 21, 2015)

What do they look like.


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Nerd (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a ton~
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/acco...id=18217&sid=43321dae2dbd30f435a749d4518cc5c5


----------



## lolparrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 14, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 14, 2015)

I can sell you some of the pets on your wishlist.
Here's my collection:
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=405341

I also have a Rose PPS and Nick Sunback up for trade if you're willing to offer.


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

Are you interested in duplicates? I'm compiling a list of ones to offer RN.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

just in case I lose track, here are what I have (some I have duplicates of, some I don't, I don't log on that often and certainly not early enough to pound them)

they're all uncommons, idk if PPS really matters but some of them have it so i'll list it.

may 2014 black PPS horse 
may 2014 black horse
may 2014 grey PPS dog
may 2014 PPS butterfly wolf
may 2014 grey cat
may 2014 red/white rat
may 2014 back/white speckle horse
june 2014 purple/golden rat
june 2014 purple/golden rat type 2

june 2014 red butterfly wolf
june 2014 purple butterfly wolf
june 2014 purple butterfly wolf type 2
june 2014 red PPS cat
june 2014 grey pony 
june 2014 brown/blue sparkly horse
june 2014 white PPS dog
june 2014 blue/dark PPS dog


----------



## sailormoons (Jun 16, 2015)

hello i have over a 1000 pets from 2009/2010 >here< if you'd like to have a look! c:


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 17, 2015)

morning bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 18, 2015)

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/viewpet.php?id=138860092

How much do u ask for this one? :3


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 19, 2015)

Nele said:


> http://www.chickensmoothie.com/viewpet.php?id=138860092
> 
> How much do u ask for this one? :3



Don't you sell this one?


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't see your post.  You can offer on it if you'd like.


----------



## Nele (Jun 22, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post.  You can offer on it if you'd like.



50BTB?


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 22, 2015)

Nele said:


> 50BTB?



Yeah that's fine. You can send over the TBT and a trade on CS whenever you're ready.


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 23, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Yeah that's fine. You can send over the TBT and a trade on CS whenever you're ready.



sended and sended! 

~thank you! c:


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 23, 2015)

I'll give you as much TBT as I can for this one
http://www.chickensmoothie.com/viewpet.php?id=170719416


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not selling my store pets currently.


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 24, 2015)

So after seeing this thread for a while and having no clue what it was about, I googled chicken smoothie pets, and lo and behold I adopted some, lol.  I also sent the link to my daughter, as I think she and my grand daughter will like this as well.


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

This for about 100 BTB?


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll keep your offer in mind, I'm a little low on TBT at the moment.


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

I used to play years and years ago.. you can look through my pets and see if anything interests you.

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=114042


----------



## device (Jun 27, 2015)

ive got some pets that i can sell pm me


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 29, 2015)

How much would you offer for this?


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 29, 2015)

Quagsire. said:


> How much would you offer for this?



I would buy it at around 90 TBT, but not right at the moment. I'm a little tight on TBT, so I'll let you know when I can buy it


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 30, 2015)

ooh i had a cs account... might go back to it and come back since it had some pretty rare pets c;


----------



## lolparrot (Jun 30, 2015)

go right ahead cx
bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## selbishikh (Jul 2, 2015)

take a look and see if anything piques your interest :> http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=51467​


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Stil (Jul 2, 2015)

soo what is chicken smoothie


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 2, 2015)

it's like a pet collecting site, google it to get a better explanation.


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## branchler (Jul 3, 2015)

hiya! i have this group http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=3545617&userid=19394
and this one http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?groupid=1305282&userid=19394
as well as this one http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=19394&groupid=3527622&pageStart=460

I like Orca's rates from page 1 if you're still cool with those.


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

checking them out now


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## branchler (Jul 3, 2015)

no interest? o.o


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 3, 2015)

branchler said:


> no interest? o.o



Yeah, at the moment I'm a little tight on TBT, so I'm being a little picky at the moment cx If I get more TBT soon, I'll probably buy some pets from you.


----------



## branchler (Jul 4, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Yeah, at the moment I'm a little tight on TBT, so I'm being a little picky at the moment cx If I get more TBT soon, I'll probably buy some pets from you.



k! <3


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=705183

All pets are for sale except NFT and emotion dogs :3


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

Checking it out right now


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

Not interested as of now, but if I get extra TBT I'll be sure to get back to you.


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Luxanna (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=714105 This is my chicken smoothie
user Sadpromise2. So I have a few uncommons everywhere ;o;.
Edit: They're mostly sorted by species


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 15, 2015)

checking it out right now


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 16, 2015)

shot over a trade on CS, let me know how much TBT for the pet.


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/accounts/viewgroup.php?userid=723497

just started a couple months ago you can look, i might not have anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

username is Nizzy


----------



## lolparrot (Jul 17, 2015)

Not interested as of now, thanks for offering though


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 25, 2015)

I AM NOW BUYING AGAIN 
>: ))))
only for little bit, so i wont stick it on my everything thread.


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## Gabriellaa (Aug 26, 2015)

hey you can check out my pets i have a ton uft. make an offer if you see some you like here


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 26, 2015)

Gabriellaa said:


> hey you can check out my pets i have a ton uft. make an offer if you see some you like here



Sent a trade with the ones I was interested in.


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

uM i'd be willing to trade these : [x] [x] [x] [x]

using rates on first page ? idk aha


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 27, 2015)

xianli said:


> uM i'd be willing to trade these : [x] [x] [x] [x]
> 
> using rates on first page ? idk aha


Could I buy the third one off of you?


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> Could I buy the third one off of you?



sure ! c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

Just to tell u Pound is opening soon


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## xianli (Aug 30, 2015)

umm any of these ?
[x] [x] [x] [x] [x]


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry not interested. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Sep 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Sep 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Sep 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## lolparrot (Sep 7, 2015)

bump


----------

